# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  عينايَ آخِرُ خيمتينِ بـ(ـكربلا)

## مضراوي

عينايَ آخِرُ خيمتينِ بـ(ـكربلا)
‏محروقتينِ بهاجسٍ لا يُذْرَفُ
‏ثَقَّفْتُ دمعيَ في عزاكَ فـخانَني..
‏ما ثَـمَّ دمعٌ في العزاءِ يُثَقَّفُ!
‏لا حزنَ في حزنٍ يُفَلْسِفُ نَفْسَهَ..
‏الحزنُ حيث الحزنُ لا يتفلسفُ!
‏هيهاتَ يرضَى عن طهارةِ نَفْسِهِ
‏مَنْ لا يُطَهِّرُهُ الأسَى ويُنَظِّفُ!

----------

هكذا أنا (10-08-2018)

----------


## هكذا أنا

عظم الله أجوركم ...
شعر راقي وفخم..
سلمت

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

سلمت يداك على ماخطته.

----------

